# Vintage Bulova



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Over the years I have collected a few Bulova watches....here is a sample of my 50's collection.



















BULOVA '50










BULOVA '57










BULOVA '55










BULOVA '54










BULOVA '53










BULOVA '55










BULOVA'55










BULOVA '55.

All of them are really comfortable on the wrist (Bulova '50)










Cheers.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice group! Especially liking the Ambassador auto - 30 jewel movement in that one?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

> BULOVA '55.
> 
> All of them are really comfortable on the wrist (Bulova '50)


Never saw this one before. Wonder if it was an inspiration for the Hamilton Blade? I've never owned a Blade but always admired them. Hamilton and Bulova were truly on the vanguard of asymmetrical case designs of the Atomic Age.

Cool watch (and here's a Hamilton Blade)! And as I was looking for a photo to post as I write this I found an old thread that I started way back in 2009. So first the thread:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/48221-hamilton-blade/&do=embed

And now the photo:










And in white gold:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Very nice group! Especially liking the Ambassador auto - 30 jewel movement in that one?Yes


Thanks, here is the movement....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Alexus said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice group! Especially liking the Ambassador auto - 30 jewel movement in that one?Yes
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I think I only have one Bulova (Apart from a Hummer) this one runs sweetly, I bought it from either here or Eddies forum (Can't remember which, the chap that was selling it was a new memeber and got a bashing for posting his thread! 

I think he was only asking around £20 for it, Anyhow, I bought it and it's in lovely condition! My pics don't do this watch justice!




























There's no wear in the rolled golled case (though my low quailty pics may make it seem otherwise!) and the movement is clean and well maintained with a health beat and keeping excellent time :thumbsup:

John :smile:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

> Hi
> 
> I think I only have one Bulova (Apart from a Hummer) this one runs sweetly, I bought it from either here or Eddies forum (Can't remember which, the chap that was selling it was a new memeber and got a bashing for posting his thread!
> 
> ...


A deal for £20, that's for sure.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> > Hi
> >
> > I think I only have one Bulova (Apart from a Hummer) this one runs sweetly, I bought it from either here or Eddies forum (Can't remember which, the chap that was selling it was a new memeber and got a bashing for posting his thread!
> >
> ...


Really like the 'scalloped' lugs on this one. I've been collecting Bulova for nearly 25 years and have a reasonable collection so far. They certainly have turned out some interesting case designs.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

'65 Bulova.....another unusual design.....in good condition and still getting wrist time.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Alexus said:


> '65 Bulova.....another unusual design.....in good condition and still getting wrist time.


This was their unique Sqround shaped case...

Suhweeeet collection, Dude!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bulova made some classy and innovative watches. Many had complex case designs, others had much simpler cases to suit the current fashion.

There was always a little passion in a Bulova watch, in my experience.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Another group of Bulova from my collection...


















































































A few shots on the wrist....




























Cheers.


----------

